# new member



## John Tritsaris (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi every one not much of a talker/ writer, first forum i ever join a little new to this stuff just wont to say hello.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT, John.


----------



## Drac (Aug 30, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT, John...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## stickarts (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 30, 2007)

Howdy from Texas, & welcome to MT! :wavey:  Hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard, John.  Enjoy the forums.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  I wasn't somebody who would post in a forum either before I joined.  Now they can't get rid of me.   This place will bring out the best, because it IS the best place to be online.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello.  Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## donna (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome, this is a great forum!!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

